# Looking for hogs In arkansas



## Yotebuster03 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys I'm looking for a place got my uncel and I to try and get a couple of hogs. So if you know of any farmers that want them gone let me know. Thanks!!!! And good hunting


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know of anyone Yotebuster03, but I'm sure that any farmer with hog problem will let you all hunt there if you ask nicely.


----------

